

Search Engine Marketeers are the new script kiddies - rams
http://justinsomnia.org/2007/08/search-engine-marketeers-are-the-new-script-kiddies/

======
codeslinger
I'm totally with sbh here. This title is ridiculous and overblown. What he was
dealing with were spammers, not marketers.

------
brlewis
My question is, how did the attacker get the victim's ftp password? Packet
sniffing or brute-forcing a weak password?

------
henning
What I think is scary is the idea of a spammer who knows their shit when it
comes to programming and security.

Those are the people you never hear about, cause they're in like, Russia,
running botnets for the mafia and all that.

Internet is serious bidnis, mayne.

~~~
sbh
Times like this when I really miss the down-arrow. Way to generalize, asshole.

~~~
imsteve
Yeah, I think they're just normal guys with a hobby.

~~~
sbh
I was refering to mentioning Russia.

------
cellis
Wow. very interesting and scary, for those of us, like me ,that don't really
worry about security.

